# Hats from China arrived at sea port!



## BigWeltz (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

It's been quite some time since I have visited this site as I have been busy setting up different suppliers overseas.

Anyway, just wanted to let everyone know that my hat order arrived at the Port of Long Beach yesterday and will be in my hot little hands middle of next week. 

I know a few other people had ordered some hats as well so I'm curious to see how everything is going with them.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

BigWeltz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> It's been quite some time since I have visited this site as I have been busy setting up different suppliers overseas.
> 
> ...


hey chris, happy to see your order has arrived... goodluck with everything.


----------



## BigWeltz (Dec 26, 2006)

Alex,

Thanks man! How are your hats coming along?


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

BigWeltz said:


> Alex,
> 
> Thanks man! How are your hats coming along?


I have yet to order anything... once we get our tshirts printed we'll move on to hats.

Are you only getting the two designs you posted on the other thread?


----------



## gccarr8 (May 8, 2007)

Hello all,

I heard something mentioned earlier regarding having t-shirts made and printed through China. Who has experienced this, and what how was the pricing, minimums, etc. for you.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm still working with them on getting a few more sample hats made with different designs. There pretty good about doing whatever your request is. I'll more than likely be putting in a big order next month.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Putting together some designs now and getting ready to send it out for samples.

Hopefully everything goes along with the timing of the launch of the redesigned site and the new shirt line.

Hope everything is going well.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

How did it go chris?


----------



## ejettsonz (Jan 27, 2008)

Was the hats custom made for you? How long did it take? Can you give me the company info?


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

How many did you end up ordering?


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

are the hats unleaded... lol... j/k 

I may look into bulk tshirts from overseas soon myself


----------

